
The Nitrous Free Tier Is Back - MattF
https://community.nitrous.io/posts/the-nitrous-free-tier-is-back
======
nycmattw
It says there's a 50 hours limit per month but I don't see a place where the
time is recorded?

------
hyperliner
Serious question: how do people using a free tier expect company offering free
tiers to continue to provide a great product and experience? What are some
recommendations offered by free users?

~~~
madebysquares
I was a happily paying customer for the original nitrous service and even
convinced several coworkers to pay for the service. It was great to have a
cloud to play with, with a great web IDE. Then they changed all the pricing 19
a month is stuff for a toy. It was great at 7.99 for 1 space to play with.

~~~
ivan_burazin
Hi there, have you tried Codeanywhere? Our free plans have no limits and pro
plans start at $3/month. Sorry don't want to sound like a cheesy salesman :(

Just wondering? Thanks in advance :)

~~~
madebysquares
Just seeing this. I haven't heard of this so I will gladly check it out.

------
projectramo
What is the difference in the features between the free, basic and standard
plans?

